# Best Holster for USP



## MidwestBrew (Apr 20, 2009)

Alright I'm in a pickle...as I mentioned before in a previous thread I just recently purchased my first hand gun, a USP 9mm. However I cannot seem to find a Blackhawk Serpa holster for it. They have them for the USP Compact, but not the full size...What gives?

I'm looking for a right-handed belt holster, not something I'd necessarily carry with, just something to hold the gun when I'm at the range. Suggestions?


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

MidwestBrew said:


> Alright I'm in a pickle...as I mentioned before in a previous thread I just recently purchased my first hand gun, a USP 9mm. However I cannot seem to find a Blackhawk Serpa holster for it. They have them for the USP Compact, but not the full size...What gives?
> 
> I'm looking for a right-handed belt holster, not something I'd necessarily carry with, just something to hold the gun when I'm at the range. Suggestions?


http://www.donhume.com/index.php?ma...oducts_id=44&zenid=i716bls3dcknarmdk4soc2nmr7

I've got this holster for my USP 45, P2000SK, Sig P229, and S&W 1076. I also have one on order for my "reserved" Sig P220 Carry, although I don't expect the gun to show up for a few....years.... Anyhow, they are top notch and you won't find another leather holster which matches this quality for $48. Expect 8-12 weeks turnaround time on these. Such is the price of quality leather.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

I use a Mitch Rosen "5JR" for my USP. Best leather maker I've found yet.


----------



## MidwestBrew (Apr 20, 2009)

Is leather the way to go? Do you need to do anything to maintain it? I was kind of looking for something more tactical like a serpa, but if leather is the real deal then I'll have to look into it


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

For an economical Kydex option I'd consider taking a look at Fobus Paddle and belt slide models. If it is just for the range or field use one of those would get the job done.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

MidwestBrew said:


> Is leather the way to go? Do you need to do anything to maintain it? I was kind of looking for something more tactical like a serpa, but if leather is the real deal then I'll have to look into it


Sorry for the delayed response.

Leather is something I prefer. Kydex is some amazing material but if either kydex or leather runs the risk of rubbing against my skin, I'll choose leather.

Based on your mention of a "range-use" holster, I'd still go with the Don Hume [open top] OWB leather holster, not only for comfort, but for the option of concealed carry if you're willing to wear an untucked shirt.


----------

